# ESP/BAS and Traction Control Light warning light



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Did a search here and other Jeep/Chrysler forums ... the amber warning light for the ESP/BAS Traction Control (last symbol shows a skidding car) goes on after just a few min of driving now, just happened over the weekend. Looking at the manual it states to let a few start/stop cycles and driving above 25 or 30 before bringing it in to be checked. I've got 5,600 so due for an oil change anyway -- any one else see this? I already know that I can shut off the ESP (illuminates a similar but not quite the same symbol) by pressing the dash button. As we had a light snow, went through a few slick spots and these systems appear to be working so assume it's a wheel sensor. Ahh, just another thing for the dealer to fiddle with. So far besides the oil change/tire rotation and anything else VW normally does at 6K I'll have them do the trans TSB and driver's window unless something else should be looked at?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

sounds like a short or a bad sensor cause I don't think it should come on. In all honestly I haven't had the traction control kick in yet but I assume that its the same for most. 
If it flashes it means its kicking in but unless you've manually disabled it the light shouldn't stay on. 
Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

Quick update and more to come -- called my VW dealer for the 6K service + this and a few other minor issues. He looked up my VIN and looks like there were about 5 things that VW had recall or TSB's so they're giving me a loaner in case it goes more than 1 day ... nice! Will give a full report on the other stuff they do unless already covered elsewhere on this forum, goes in on 3/3 .. nice to see a dealer being proactive about if service is taking more than a day to give the loaner upfront.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (early74B)*

On this issue ... they road tested with the diagnostic tool and no faults came up so they cleared the error; wouldn't you know it not 100 ft from leaving the dealer it pops up again so I drive it back and they do a different diag' and it looks like the clockspring in the steering wheel needs replacing (shows intermittent connnection error now). On other forums (Chrysler/Jeep) they've mentioned this is possible. So now I need to go back for the power window and this ... dealer was very apologetic but neither of these things are really a big deal as long as they eventually get fixed. Still love my Routan!


----------

